# Bestseller! HOOKED, a Killer Thriller "by pros who know how to tell a story".



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

by NYTimes bestselling author Ruth Harris & Michael Harris
New 5* review: "I'd give it 10 stars if I could!"


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Ruth Harris said:


> by NYTimes bestselling author Ruth Harris & Michael Harris


Wavin' atchya, Ruth! And I can't wait to check-out HOOKED!

Congrats on your latest Indie Epubbed release! Go, Girl, Go!

I'm heading over now to check-out your blog on MWi:

http://markwilliamsinternational.com/2011/09/04/secret-lives-of-2-genre-jumpers-nyt-best-selling-author-ruth-harris-embraces-self-publishing/


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Jumping up & down & waving back! Never miss your great blog...helpful, informative, entertaining—what more could anyone ask?


----------



## HeatherG (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm HOOKED.  I love medical thrillers.  Just bought it.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks so much, Heather. Enjoy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Ruth, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks great, Ruth. Can't wait to read Hooked!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you Theresa. I appreciate your interest & hope you enjoy Hooked.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Sex, greed, ambition and murder – what’s not to like? It’s great to see NYT bestselling  author, Ruth Harris and Michael Harris move into the thriller genre with this cracking debut.” —Mark Chisnell, author of The Defector


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Ooooh. Survived Halloween? Still want to be thrilled? try HOOKED.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

When you get everything you ever wanted, you won't be able to stop & you'll be HOOKED.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

There were millions of dollars worth of oil at stake and Nicky Kiskalesi was determined to get them.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Waving hello, Ruth--

So what's it like to work on a book with your husband? I once hung wall paper with my husband. It was a disaster!

Dana


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Dana, Actually it was fabulous! Here's my/our experience & what happened when we had a major disagreement about a pivotal scene.

Love doesn’t always run a smooth path (no kidding!) and neither does collaboration. There are inevitably going to be times when you and your co-author—in my case my DH, Michael—don’t see a character, a scene, even a line of dialogue the same way. 
Most of the time while we were writing HOOKED Michael and I were in synch but there was one scene about which we had radically different opinions. I hated it so much I deleted it. Michael, appalled, retrieved it from the trash.
The scene occurs midway through the book and involves two characters. One is Gavin Jenkins, the brilliant and charismatic doctor who is at the center of the story. The other is Adriana Partos, a world-famous concert pianist who retired at the request of her lover, billionaire tycoon, Nicky Kiskalesi. Now, however, Nicky misses Adriana’s fame and celebrity and wants her to come out of retirement.
The problem is that arthritis has made it impossible for Adriana to play without pain. Nicky, who didn’t get rich by giving up, suggests she consult Gavin Jenkins, a doctor who, it seems, can cure almost anything. Adriana, reluctant but also afraid of losing Nicky, agrees to meet with Gavin.
As the scene was originally written, Adriana dislikes Gavin for intuitive reasons: she finds him slick and cold although no specific reasons are given. The scene, based on her instinctive dislike, seemed weak and unconvincing to me: ergo, the delete button. Michael convinced me the scene was necessary and could be made to work.
The question was: how? I trust Michael’s opinions so we had several conversations about why I hated the scene and why he thought it essential. We finally got to an agreement point when we decided that “something” specific had to happen in the scene to validate Adriana’s dislike of Gavin, a dislike so intense that she slaps him and walks out of his consulting room.
Having no idea of what the “something” was, I went to the computer to rewrite the scene. I took out the language referring to her “intuitive” dislike of his “coldness” and “hidden” personality. When I got to the exact lines that describe Gavin taking her arm in an intimate, almost caressing way & giving her the shot for which he has become known, the words, coming straight from my unconscious to the keyboard, emerged on the screen: “You’ve never felt this good, have you?” he whispers as he presses down on the syringe and the fluid enters her vein.
That brief line of dialogue—completely unanticipated—was a result of our previous conversations about the characters and the scene and gave us the “something” we needed.
In response, Adriana slaps Gavin, he calls her a bitch and tries to give her a second (different) injection but, by then, she has left. The scene ends with her standing outside his office and remembering the bulge in his pants. Had she been seeing things? Imagining things? Or had he had an erection as he administered the shot?
Since we already know about Gavin’s sexual quirks from earlier scenes, we now had a compelling scene that advances the plot, creates conflict between Adriana and the gifted doctor whose help she will need and adds a new dimension to Gavin’s intriguing, mysterious character.
Sometimes disagreement is the friction that produces the pearl. You just have to get from there to here.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Ruth--

Fascinating! The friction took you to a deeper creative place. Collaborative efforts can be highly successful, but I wonder how you can do a mental tug-of-war  on a story without one of you feeling like you landed in the mud.

Dana


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

We both proceed on the theory that the book is the boss. Takes all the ego and BS out of the process.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Rich, famous, beautiful—and HOOKED!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

On Kindle bestseller lists!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Cheerful Holidays!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

New year, new kindle, new books!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

sunny jan day


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Val's Day coming soon!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

new 5* review!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

New 5-star review. Don't miss it!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

New thriller coming up: BRAINWASHED!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Brackets!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hot as a new iPad!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Ooooh! Spring!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Good weekend read!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"I'd give it 10 stars if I could!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"I'd give it 10 stars if I could. It's that good!"  —DDScott


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"I'd give it 10 stars if I could!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"I'd give it 10 stars if I could!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Get HOOKED!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"I'd give it 10 stars if I could!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

5* review: "I'd give it 10 stars if I could!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hooked: An addictive story!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The first time he saw her, she was naked.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

There was seven hundred million dollars' worth of oil in northern Egypt, and Nicholas Kiskalesi wanted it.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

As the world's richest men, Nicholas Kiskalesi owned not only places and things; he also owned people. One of them was X.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

He caressed her arm, sterilized the area with alcohol-soaked gauze. Then he pierced her skin with the needle, entered the bluish vein of her inner elbow and slowly emptied the fluid into her body.
Her resistance to the floating, out-of-body feeling stiffened, then diminished and in a few seconds her eyes turned euphoric and she stopped fighting him.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

An international thriller: New York, Washington DC, Cairo, Positano, Vienna, the coast of Turkey, a billionaire's private island.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

New 5-star review: "Wild and suspenseful!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HOOKED has been a big Kindle bestseller:  #3 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers List;  in the top 100 in the Kindle Store;  continually on three Medical bestseller lists since its publication;  #1 and #2 on two different Political bestseller lists;  #14 on the Thrillers bestseller list.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Great read! Great reviews!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

He caressed her arm, sterilized the area with alcohol-soaked gauze. Then he pierced her skin with the needle, entered the bluish vein of her inner elbow and slowly emptied the fluid into her body.
Her resistance to the floating, out-of-body feeling stiffened, then diminished and in a few seconds her eyes turned euphoric and she stopped fighting him.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Special: 99c!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Bestseller! Only 99c!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

by NYTimes bestselling author Ruth Harris & Michael Harris
New 5* review: "I'd give it 10 stars if I could!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

by NYTimes bestselling author Ruth Harris & Michael Harris
New 5* review: "I'd give it 10 stars if I could!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

by NYTimes bestselling author Ruth Harris & Michael Harris
New 5* review: "I'd give it 10 stars if I could!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

by NYTimes bestselling author Ruth Harris & Michael Harris
New 5* review: "I'd give it 10 stars if I could!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

by NYTimes bestselling author Ruth Harris & Michael Harris
New 5* review: "I'd give it 10 stars if I could!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

by NYTimes bestselling author Ruth Harris & Michael Harris
New 5* review: "I'd give it 10 stars if I could!"


----------

